# Viva Pinata install error



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi

I tried to install viva pinata but it stops right at the end and says 
Error 1305.Error reading from file D:\program files\Microsoft Games\Viva Pinata\xwavebankloc\swedish\065e1758. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it.

i use a vista laptop and i met the requirements does anyone know whats wrong?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Try following some of these steps to see if they help.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/248263


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Try following some of these steps to see if they help.
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/248263


thanks but no help there, I'm starting to think it is the disc because there is a few small scratches and it stops in the very same place each time (which is right at the end :upset: ) and does anyone know if i can change the installation client?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

If there are scratches on the Disk go to your local Blockbuster or VideoEzy and they will professional clean the disk and get rid of the scratches. They may charge a small fee (A $1 or so) but its worth it if it gets the CD to read again.


----------

